# Alternity PBP



## slwoyach (Oct 18, 2009)

I currently have a PBP Alternity game running on Obsidian Portal, but it's not taking up much of my time and I'd like to start another.  Since my current campaign is Star*Drive I'm looking to run something else. Also, I'd be willing to share GM'ing duties if anyone is interested in that.


----------

